# Civil War bike? Help what do I have!



## kirk thomas (Jul 5, 2017)

This bike is my 3rd barn find in a month. I have no idea what this is but it has no marks on it to help id it. The rear tire is a 28" and the front is a 26 or 24". There is no marks on the tires. The seat is in great condition. The hubs both spin nice and free. The chain is pretty close to working but there is 2 links that are stiff. The grips look to be leather I think. Any info on this would be great. Thank you all, Kirk


----------



## kccomet (Jul 5, 2017)

wow, early and unusual


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 5, 2017)

Neat machine!  I would guess  ca. 1890.  Definitely distinctive!  I would ask at the Wheelmen:
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/default.asp
If you are not registered there I could post a link to this thread if you want.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 5, 2017)

I think you have a Rambler by Gormully - Diamond frame. I'll double check my archives.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

I believe I just saw a couple of these at a local Wheelman show & swap. Amazing find!!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe this is it ....


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow that looks like it with a different seat.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 5, 2017)

I think you are just missing the front spring from the seat yes it is a G&J Rambler the early ones had a decal badge but I could be wrong - about 20 years ago I found a NOS frame only -Butch the Wheelman has that now... Very nice find


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 5, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> I think you are just missing the front spring from the seat yes it is a G&J Rambler the early ones had a decal badge but I could be wrong - about 20 years ago I found a NOS frame only -Butch the Wheelman has that now... Very nice find



Always amazed at the wealth of knowledge on this site!


----------



## kirk thomas (Jul 5, 2017)

I have had a offer that I could not refuse. I am sorry but the bike has been sold. Thank you all. Kirk


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 5, 2017)

hope you got 2,000.00 usd ,, the rims are made here in central florida ,if your buyer needs the info-the rims will be about 500.00 drilled and shipped


----------



## mongeese (Jul 5, 2017)

Ridiculous .


----------



## partsguy (Jul 6, 2017)

This is definitely an amazing find. Congrats on your score, sale, and profit. Hopefully it is in the right hands, and will receive a full restoration.


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2017)

1891-93  G&J - after bikes they built rambler autos -check out Copake for views of complete bikes with prices , in an auction venue ..


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 6, 2017)

Apparently you got the _*'streamlined, low-rider seat',*_ 


With the help the others posted, ID-ing your _"Civil war bike"_ the net has plenty to offer: http://www.oldspokeshome.com/museum/gormully-and-jeffrey-diamond-rambler-no-1-1892

*Gormully and Jeffrey Diamond Rambler No. 1 1892
*
There are more photos in the net with detailed pictures of this bike being restored but!. Apparently* photophucket *gave em da bill and they're off line now*. . *














Photophucket's pay or die notice:

:


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 6, 2017)

est. 4,000 to 6,000,, sold for 5,265 , copake auction venue

-Pedals like the ones shown on your machine , look like a the type on pneumatic style examples ,C-  92/93 .Your frame also appears to be for a pneumatic tired bike


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> I have had a offer that I could not refuse. I am sorry but the bike has been sold. Thank you all. Kirk



Be Glad it's going to a good home!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow! Congratulations.

At $135.00 in 1900 those were for the truly rich and famous. That's equivalent of $3000 today, amazing so many have survived.

They had great advertising copy, how do I get to be a "*veriest tyro*"? I wanna be a veriest tyro!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

*If a bicycle was used in the Civil War, it might look like this 1845 Gavin-Dalzell...*


----------

